# Looking for dvd ripper for iphone 5



## keugn (Nov 10, 2011)

I am looking for the software to view my dvd on iphone 5 using my mac, which one should I get? Free app would be the best.


----------



## keugn (Nov 10, 2011)

*< content removed by moderator because it breaks forum rules > *


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

sorry, we can't help with that 


> Circumventing Copy Protection / Copyright Infringement - While we believe it's reasonable to make backup copies of CDs and DVDs that you own, a lot of people break copy protection for the wrong reasons. The law is still vague as to whether or not it's legal to break copy protection in order to make such a backup, even for personal use. (The DMCA, for example, seems to make it illegal). If we can find a nice way to draw the line, we may reconsider this in the future as laws get sorted out. As a result, we do not allow discussion on how to break copy protection or use emulation software at this time.


closed


----------

